# Missing section to CS Exam?



## santana (Oct 26, 2013)

A friend asked me if it was normal to only have 2 sections in the test. They were down in Attleboro this past week and the test they had only had Ability and Work, it didn't have Life portion of the test. I remember mine from a long time ago having 3 parts, so I was a little stumped.

Did anyone hear something like this as well? He was pretty sure the woman said the test had 2 parts...

Thanks


----------



## Dustoff137 (Jan 10, 2017)

All tests regardless of location contained all three parts of the LEAB Exam; Ability Test, Work Styles Questionnaire and the Life Experience Survey. I'm sure the test administrator just misspoke.


----------



## santana (Oct 26, 2013)

I asked a few people from that test if they had 2 or 3, so far all said 2.

He contacted CS the day of, hopefully they figure it out... 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine had all 3 sections, I was at the Attleboro site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf1530 (May 8, 2015)

Nope I had all three


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2017)

I may be wrong.... but the Ability section was on the front of the scantron answer sheet. It has its own "box" for the Ability answers. The WSQ and LES were both on the back of the scantron and the sections were not separated on the answer sheet so maybe that's why they think there were only two sections?


----------



## me823 (Apr 15, 2009)

I was in Attleboro and had 3 sections


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dear god


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Can't count to 3. 

Gets hired.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

santana said:


> I asked a few people from that test if they had 2 or 3, so far all said 2.
> 
> He contacted CS the day of, hopefully they figure it out...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


I saw a guy on blue hill Ave selling the life experience section of the test. Being as sharp as I am, I suspected they were hot.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Shenanigans said:


> I may be wrong.... but the Ability section was on the front of the scantron answer sheet. It has its own "box" for the Ability answers. The WSQ and LES were both on the back of the scantron and the sections were not separated on the answer sheet so maybe that's why they think there were only two sections?


They were separated. You had to start at question 1 all over again.


----------



## santana (Oct 26, 2013)

CS got back to him this week, that was what confused him... 2 sides, not 3 side...

Thanks for the reply



Shenanigans said:


> I may be wrong.... but the Ability section was on the front of the scantron answer sheet. It has its own "box" for the Ability answers. The WSQ and LES were both on the back of the scantron and the sections were not separated on the answer sheet so maybe that's why they think there were only two sections?


----------



## Shenanigans (Mar 22, 2017)

santana said:


> CS got back to him this week, that was what confused him... 2 sides, not 3 side...
> 
> Thanks for the reply


ahh, the ol' 3-sided scantron. Haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

santana said:


> I asked a few people from that test if they had 2 or 3, so far all said 2.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


You hang out with a lot of confused people.


----------



## Drm122388 (Mar 26, 2017)

There are 3. first one is on the front side of the scantron, and the other two are on the back side of the scantron. If you read the directions at the beginning of each portion it told you exactly where to answer the question on the scantron.


----------



## santana (Oct 26, 2013)

Sure is alot of small town trolling going on for no good reason.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

santana said:


> Sure is alot of small town trolling going on for no good reason.


For me, the trolling became justified when you falsely claimed everyone you spoke too only got 2 sections.


----------

